# Notebook für Berufsschule und Internet...



## RC-X (12. Juli 2010)

*Notebook für Berufsschule und Internet...*

Hi Leute 
ich suche derzeit ein Notebook, da ich in der Berufsschule ab September eines brauchen werde. Es wird meinen Desktop-Rechner (siehe Sign.) ablösen.

Folgende Anforderungen sollte es erfüllen:

-nicht teurer als 750 €
-mind. 4 GB RAM (ich surfe oft mit mehr als 5 Tabs)
-neueres Prozessormodell
-mind. 500 GB HDD (hab schon alleine 80 GB Musik )
-Win 7 64-bit
-relativ rechenstark, werde Fachinformatiker
- 15"-16" Display
-Akkulaufzeit wäre relativ egal
-sollte einigermaßen kühl bleiben
-evtl Blu-ray

Was könnt ihr mir diesbezüglich empfehlen?
Ich habe aufgrund von Schulstress (Abschluss...) den Hardwaremarkt aus den Augen verloren und bin derzeit nicht ganz up-to-date.

Freue mich über jeden Tipp und Vorschlag.

MfG

Flo


----------



## SixpackRanger (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Notebook für Berufsschule und Internet...*

Das halte ich persönlich für ein Gerücht, daß man für 750 EUR ein Notebook bekommt, Welches ähnlich leistungsstark ist wie der angebene Desktop. 

Du solltest entweder deine Ansprüche nach unten schrauben oder die Preisschraube deutlich nach oben korrigieren.

Mit den vorgegebenen Kriterien wirst du sicher keine Empfehlung erzwingen können. Die Vorgaben in Bezug auf den Preis sind sehr unrealistisch.


----------



## RC-X (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Notebook für Berufsschule und Internet...*

NEIN ^^
ich will nicht ein ähnlich starkes, sorry falls das so rüberkommt...
ich hab mir den Rechner letztes jahr gekauft, da hab ich noch gezockt (lief auch teilweise mit 4x4,0Ghz) , aber ich spiel jetzt viel lieber mit der Gitarre und dem Motorrad 

also, leistungstechnisch gehts runter, ist ja klar ^^


----------



## SixpackRanger (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Notebook für Berufsschule und Internet...*

Achso ... und an Frauen ... verstehe ... 

Auf jeden Fall würde ich prinzipiell jetzt im Sommer kaufen. Da sind die Preise ehh unten im Keller bevor wieder der alljährliche Weihnachtskaufrausch einsetzt und die Händler die Preise wieder anziehen. 

In diesem Fall sollte in der Preiskategorie und den Vorstellungen sicher was zu finden sein.


----------



## p00nage (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Notebook für Berufsschule und Internet...*

aber gerade wenn du es unterwegs nimmst warum ist da die akkulaufzeit egal? ich bin in der fh froh über meine 8-10h  und zwecks leistung bringt ne ssd extrem viel wenn man damit arbeitet und auch net so anfällig wie ne festplatte aber da reichen wahrscheinlich die 750 net


----------



## RC-X (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Notebook für Berufsschule und Internet...*

ich hab immer ne steckdose in der nähe 
deswegen


----------



## SixpackRanger (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Notebook für Berufsschule und Internet...*

Ein paar heiße Kandidaten hätte ich schon gefunden für unter 750 EUR.


----------



## RC-X (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Notebook für Berufsschule und Internet...*

dan raus mit der sprache bitte


----------



## Herbboy (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Notebook für Berufsschule und Internet...*

Soll es denn nun trotzdem möglichst gut für 3D sein, oder spielt das gar keine Rolle mehr?


----------



## Superwip (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Notebook für Berufsschule und Internet...*

Lenovo IBM ThinkPad Edge 15, Core i5-430M 2.26GHz, 2048MB, 320GB, 15.6" (NVLB3GE) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Österreich

Nachteil: nur Arrandale IGP, nur sehr eingeschränkt Spiele und allgemein 3D tauglich


----------



## SixpackRanger (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Notebook für Berufsschule und Internet...*

*Acer Aspire 7551G*

Turion II P520 (in etwa so schnell wie ein Core 2 Duo E6550)
HD5650 1 GB
Blu Ray
17,3" 1600 x 900
4 GB RAM


----------



## RC-X (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Notebook für Berufsschule und Internet...*

okay, sieht schon ganz gut aus..
.
zum thema spiele/GPU...

spiele gehn mir hinten rum vorbei ^^
allerdings sollte man schon mal nen film anschauen können, ohne eine diashow geliefert zu bekommen ^^


----------



## SixpackRanger (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Notebook für Berufsschule und Internet...*

Mir egal wo dir das vorbeigeht. Du kaufst das jetzt sofort und Punkt !


----------



## Herbboy (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Notebook für Berufsschule und Internet...*

Wenn es nur um FIlme geht, kannst Du eine einen Intel X4500 Grafikchup nehmen, sofern da nicht eine ganz schwache CPU dabei ist... eine 5650 wäre da völlig "overpaced" - schadet aber auch nicht


----------



## SixpackRanger (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Notebook für Berufsschule und Internet...*

Ich würde aber dennoch zu einer ATI IGP tendieren. Mit der AMD CPU hätte man Alles aus einer Hand ...


----------



## Superwip (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Notebook für Berufsschule und Internet...*



Herbboy schrieb:


> Wenn es nur um FIlme geht, kannst Du eine einen Intel X4500 Grafikchup nehmen, sofern da nicht eine ganz schwache CPU dabei ist... eine 5650 wäre da völlig "overpaced" - schadet aber auch nicht


 
Daher bleibe ich bei meiner Empfehlung:

Lenovo IBM ThinkPad Edge 15, Core i5-430M 2.26GHz, 2048MB, 320GB, 15.6" (NVLB3GE) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Österreich


----------



## RC-X (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Notebook für Berufsschule und Internet...*

Hi 
sorry das ich nicht mehr on war...
nach einem Gewitter war unser Router im Eimer und wir kennen ja alle wie gut sich die Telekom um die kunden kümmert :/

@Superwip: Grundsätzlich wäre dein Vorschlag gut, allerdings sin 2 GB Ram zu wenig... und einzelne Riegel fürs Lappentop sind einfach zu teuer finde ich...

da finde ich das Acer Aspire 7551G besser...

ich werde nächste Woche meinen PC an meinen Freund verkaufen, dann kann ich mir das Laptop leisten, bis dahin warte ich noch auf Vorschläge die evtl. besser wären ^^


----------



## Koenich13 (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Notebook für Berufsschule und Internet...*

Hi, 
wie siehts mit dem hier aus?

Die Multimediamaschine liegt im preislichen Rahmen und du kriegst auch was für dein Geld:

Notebooks Acer Aspire 5741G-434G64Mn

Gruß Koenich


----------



## RC-X (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Notebook für Berufsschule und Internet...*

Sooooooo...
ich melde mich mal wieder zurück und hol den Thread aus den schwarzen Tiefen des PCGH-Xtreme Forums zurück

Nach schier endlosen 6 Monaten ohne DSL, sitze ich nach wie vor, an meinem Desktop... :/

Ich hab mich heute gleich schlau gemacht und hab 3 schöne Laptops gefunden.

HP ProBook 4720s, Core i5-460M 2.53GHz, 4096MB, 500GB, Windows 7 Home Premium (WT237EA/WS912EA) | Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals
Notebooks > MSI > F-Serie > MSI FX600-i5447W7P *Core i5, NVIDIA GeForce GT325M* bei notebooksbilliger.de
Toshiba Satellite L655-1F2 (PSK1JE-0EN004GR) | Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals

Welches dieser 3 bildet das rundeste Paket? 
Anforderungen sind nach wie vor die selben.

Das HP lockt mit hoher Auflösung und edlem Design, während die anderen beiden mit etwas mehr Grafikpower kommen...

Was meint ihr?


----------



## Herbboy (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Notebook für Berufsschule und Internet...*

Spielt denn die Graka-Power noch eine Rolle? Im Startposting ja nicht.


----------



## RC-X (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Notebook für Berufsschule und Internet...*

Streng genommen nicht 

Aber na ja, kann ja nie schaden ^^

Vom Gesamtkonzept überzeugt mich das HP am ehesten, aber andererseits hätte ich schon gerne ein Blu-Ray Laufwerk, das eben das Toshiba hat... Ich hänge meinen PC momentan an meinen Fernseher um Filme zu schauen und ich wollte das mit dem Laptop auch so halten...
Weiß jmd von euch ob man beim HP evtl ein Blu-Ray Combo Laufwerk nachrüsten kann?

Also doch eine Anforderungsänderung, ein Blu-Ray Combo Lauwerk wäre sehr nett, ich will meine Blu-Rays nicht wieder verkaufen ^^


----------



## RC-X (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Notebook für Berufsschule und Internet...*

Ich habe noch ein paar Lappis gefunden...
Die sind alle relativ auf gleicher Leistungshöhe, aber ich weiß nicht welchen Hersteller man am ehesten vertrauen kann 
Ich hab bisher meine Rechner alle selbst zusammengebaut...

HP ProBook 4720s, Core i5-460M 2.53GHz, 4096MB, 500GB, Windows 7 Home Premium (WT237EA/WS912EA) | Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals 

MSI FX600-i5447W7P *Core i5, NVIDIA GeForce GT325M* 

Toshiba Satellite L655-1F2 (PSK1JE-0EN004GR) | Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals


HP G62-b25SG 39,6 cm: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör 

Asus X52JT-SX102V 39,6 cm Notebook schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör 

Acer Aspire 5742G-464G50Mnrr 39,6 cm Notebook: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör 

Sony Vaio EB4Z1E/BQ 39,3 cm (15,5 Zoll) Notebook (Intel Core i5 480M, 2,6GHz, 4GB RAM, 500GB HDD, ATI HD 5650, DVD, Win 7 HP) 


So... 
Was meint ihr zu den Teilen?
In welchen Kategorien können sie punkten?

DANKE schonmal für eucher Feedback


----------

